# Iguana nose rubbing



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

I left for college about 2 months ago and my iguana (still at home) became distressed and started hardcore nose rubbing. It stopped once I came home for a break and hasnt started up again. My question is, he rubbed the hell out of his nose, and lose some skales on his mouth and around his nostrils. My brothers been neosporining it once in awhile, and the tissue is healed, but will the scales grow back?


----------

